# Price Of New 23krs



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks all, I sure did alot of web surfing on this! The dealer I got the Hobbi from couldn't give me a good price on my Hobbie as a trade in, but he did give me a price on the Kargoroo 23KRS of 16250. Is this a good deal?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds fair to me. Right in the ballpark.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

seems good Holman Motors was around $18K on a email price w/o haggle on Monday

Map Guy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

showdogs said:


> Thanks all, I sure did alot of web surfing on this! The dealer I got the Hobbi from couldn't give me a good price on my Hobbie as a trade in, but he did give me a price on the Kargoroo 23KRS of 16250. Is this a good deal?


Thats about as low as they go.. Grab it!

Carey


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

STIERS(?) in Orange County just sent me a flyer that they have "lowered" their 23KRS price new to $19,000.

LOL

Only in So Cal can that be considered a bargain.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like a good price to me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great time with your new toy!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

My neighbor liked our 28KRS so much they took our advice and contacted Marci at Lakeshore RV about a 23KRS approximately 4 months ago there abouts. The price you got is probably within a couple hundred dollars of what he paid for his 23KRS. I think it's a very good price and hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Bought 23 RS the 27th 0f March 2007 for $17,000.00,could have got one for less by driving several hundred miles.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I am Looking to buy a 23krs toy hauler.








If your at your local dealer and see one post the price and dealers name here.
If you see a used one while you a surfing or just localy post some details here.







Thanks Gary


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Gary said:


> I am Looking to buy a 23krs toy hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holman RV, Batavia, OH

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback 23KRS 
Unit: 20731 
MSRP Price: $20,707.00 
Your discounted price: $16,251.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Paid 19K for mine................. that's before I found this site and learned of Holmans or Lakeshore, ugh.









I'm probably going to sell my 2007 in the Spring and upgrade to a 5'er.....won't make the same mistake twice1

That sounds like a good price, I would jump on it if I were you.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> Paid 19K for mine................. that's before I found this site and learned of Holmans or Lakeshore, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "mistake" was not getting the 5er in the beginning or not getting the best deal?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Paid 19K for mine................. that's before I found this site and learned of Holmans or Lakeshore, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "mistake" was not getting the 5er in the beginning or not getting the best deal?
[/quote]

Not getting the best deal. The 23 was my first TT and we have loved it..... just ready to move on to something bigger.

One month after buying I find this website and realized I should have researched prices a little more before buying from a local dealer. Oh well, lessons learned.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> Paid 19K for mine................. that's before I found this site and learned of Holmans or Lakeshore, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "mistake" was not getting the 5er in the beginning or not getting the best deal?
[/quote]

Not getting the best deal. The 23 was my first TT and we have loved it..... just ready to move on to something bigger.

One month after buying I find this website and realized I should have researched prices a little more before buying from a local dealer. Oh well, lessons learned.

Mike
[/quote]

I don't think you'll have any problem selling it when you're ready. Those seem to go really fast when I see them posted forsale here.


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Paid 19K for mine................. that's before I found this site and learned of Holmans or Lakeshore, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "mistake" was not getting the 5er in the beginning or not getting the best deal?
[/quote]

Not getting the best deal. The 23 was my first TT and we have loved it..... just ready to move on to something bigger.

One month after buying I find this website and realized I should have researched prices a little more before buying from a local dealer. Oh well, lessons learned.

Mike
[/quote]

I don't think you'll have any problem selling it when you're ready. Those seem to go really fast when I see them posted forsale here.
[/quote]
Darn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I paid almost 23000 here in Fresno for the 23KRS. We love it, and havne't even had it out yet, but will this weekend up at California Hot Springs. Paid too much, I know,,,,,,,,,,,,,,have fun, yall,,,,,,,,,,,,happy camping,,,,,,,,,,let you know after the trip how it went,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cubber said:


> .... Paid too much, I know....


That is behind you now...just get out there and enjoy that Outback!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

showdogs said:


> Thanks all, I sure did alot of web surfing on this! The dealer I got the Hobbi from couldn't give me a good price on my Hobbie as a trade in, but he did give me a price on the Kargoroo 23KRS of 16250. Is this a good deal?


Thats a real good deal. Paid 17400 for my 2009.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Paul said:


> Thanks all, I sure did alot of web surfing on this! The dealer I got the Hobbi from couldn't give me a good price on my Hobbie as a trade in, but he did give me a price on the Kargoroo 23KRS of 16250. Is this a good deal?


Thats a real good deal. Paid 17400 for my 2009.








[/quote]
We paid 17,650 for our 2009 at the local dealer and I didn't think that was to bad. It dosen't take to many miles to make up a few hundred dollars differance these days.


----------



## maculberson (May 6, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Paid 19K for mine................. that's before I found this site and learned of Holmans or Lakeshore, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "mistake" was not getting the 5er in the beginning or not getting the best deal?
[/quote]

Not getting the best deal. The 23 was my first TT and we have loved it..... just ready to move on to something bigger.

One month after buying I find this website and realized I should have researched prices a little more before buying from a local dealer. Oh well, lessons learned.

Mike
[/quote]

I don't think you'll have any problem selling it when you're ready. Those seem to go really fast when I see them posted forsale here.
[/quote]

Mike if you would, let me know when you are ready to sell it. I really want to look at it.
Mike


----------

